# Metal supplies in the UK



## Blogwitch (Apr 12, 2010)

Not really a link, but a source.

I went into Wickes DIY store the other day, for the first time in many months, and noticed that they have a very well stocked metal rack, with all sorts of steel, ali and brass bar and extrusions. 

Just the thing if you find you need a bit of metal on a Sunday.


Bogs


----------



## Jasonb (Apr 12, 2010)

The larger B&Q's have a better range than wickes worth a look.

Jason


----------



## metalmuncher (Apr 12, 2010)

I went into Homebase the other day had to pay nearly 10 quid for a length of 3/8 brass angle. Too expensive to but from there regularly.


----------



## Blogwitch (Apr 12, 2010)

By the time you have added VAT & postage onto it, I wouldn't think it was far off that buying on the net.

I wasn't talking about everyday use, but for those inopportune times you need that little bit in a hurry.


Bogs


----------



## oldben (Aug 6, 2010)

If you have a decent size engineering works near you its worth while to get to know the forman their scrap bin usually has of cuts that are us full to our size of work
Ben


----------



## johnthomp (Aug 6, 2010)

bogs ill second jason here and just highlight the brass tubeing they have in 4mm and 6mm od its roughly half the price as anywhere else and in 1m lengths they also have a fairly comprehensive range of sheet matereal aswell such as alu chequerplate and small copper sheeting also brass sheeting ideal for locomotive cab houseings and the like 
   regards john


----------



## Blogwitch (Aug 6, 2010)

John,

I very rarely have to buy materials nowadays, as I have such a lot in stock, and if I do, my local scrappy is great. After rooting there for well over twenty years, I think they know me by now, and they put me stuff to one side if I ask them to, ready for the next time I call in. I did that one time and ended up with dozens of sash weights, for the cast iron, enough to last me a lifetime. It nearly killed the wife carrying them all to the car.

I raised this post because on a weekend, having a material source if you get stuck is very helpful. I wouldn't consider buying from there at any other time.


Bogs


----------



## tel (Aug 6, 2010)

Bunnings here in Oz carry a range as well - at about 8x steelyard prices. OK if you're desperate.


----------

